# Centroid Acorn and CAM(post processing)



## N2XD (Oct 21, 2018)

To those who have made the conversion or upgrade to the Centroid Acorn. What are you using for using for Cam and what Post Processor are you using. This would be for the PM-940M or CNC. Thanks.


John


----------



## cut2cut (Oct 21, 2018)

Fusion 360 is very popular now for modeling and cam.  It has a centroid output processor.   I believe it’s still free to education, hobbyists and even small businesses. 
Jake


----------



## N2XD (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Jake,
      Are you using fusion 360 on your Centroid Acorn?


----------



## cut2cut (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes,  I do.  Seems to work well


----------



## N2XD (Oct 21, 2018)

I guess my next question is, are you using the standard centroid post processor that is on the Fusion Post Processor web site? Thanks .


John


----------



## cut2cut (Oct 21, 2018)

Centroid is one of the post processors standard in Fusion 360, no need to download it.  It seems to work fine without need to customize it.  Also, see the picture:


----------



## N2XD (Oct 21, 2018)

I see said the blind man. Thanks Jake.


----------



## cut2cut (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Rickwjenn (Oct 23, 2018)

Fusion 360 w/ included post processor


----------

